# Swollen Feet But No Toxemia?



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a fresher at 149 days, she has slightly swollen lower legs and feet. I am testing her urine 3 X daily with Ketostix, and her urine is not the slightest bit elevated. She is eating and drinking very well and seems otherwise great, besides the normal uncomfortable grunting. To be on the safe side, I'm giving her a dose of Nutridrench am & pm. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Being pregnant myself yes... Swelling happens.

Try to get her to move around a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd give her calcium. CMPK or something equivalent. That is a sign.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I had one in a similar situation and it had me curious. I searched it and found this
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/periparturientedema.html
Calcium did help mine in terms of the moaning and overall comfort and after the fact when talking with the vet about it he said it does help smooth muscle contractions so wasn't surprised it did help with the comfort. I didn't get a fecal run but did check eye lids. They weren't bad but weren't great either so i did worm her after kidding with ivomec then waited 7 days and wormed her with synanthic. Swelling did go down within the first week after kidding. Sore legs can be a sign of preg tox but that doesn't mean it always is. Another sign that made that description seem more right was my doe had milk right away and didn't seem affected at all where normally full blown preg tox will affect milk production. Avoid banamine till after she kids and has cleaned since it can and will slow down contractions.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your information. The Nutri-Drench I'm using has calcium and glycol. She is staying The same and is getting out to graze and move around all day. She is 151 days so hopefully the kids will be here very soon.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Propylene Glycol really isn't good on the gut and I don't like to use it more than once or twice unless the doe does have high levels of ketones. The calcium in there is nothing compared to Cmpk of such as a sq injection of Calcium Gluconate. I would switch her to CMPK if drenching is the preferred method. Being on full feed and still eating her hay she really shouldn't need additional energy drenched. If you feel she does there are better alternative without the glycol in it so it's easier on the gut.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for the advise NWIndianaBoers. I have CMPK on hand but heard it burns very bad and have been nervous about using. I found Cal-Dex CMPK and Calcium Gluconate 23% available at Valley Vet but it says for IV use. Do you have experience using either of these, and can it be injected just SQ?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

The calcium gluconate 23% can be given sq and actually for goats needs to be given sub q. Giving calcium IV to a goat will most likely end in death. The sub q dose for the CG 23% is 30cc per 100lbs and is given over the ribs or ideally the area just past the last rib on her side. CMPK is a caustic solution but no so much to feel bad about giving it. Following it up with an ounce of water can help give you peace of mind and make sure she has her hay and water available if she wants to drink a little more. 

At day 151 you're definitly on the homestretch and getting those kids out will help her the most.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy to announce, that the doe had a nice set of triplets and her swelling is going down. Thanks again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

